# Uiterlijk > Esthetische ingrepen >  Liposculpter bij contourkliniek in Bussum

## wings50

Hallo

Ik ben vrijdag 11 april geholpen in de contourkliniek in bussum bij DR Tan.
Zij hebben bij mij mijn heupen,taille. rug,oksels buik en maag gedaan.
Dus zes locaties in 1 keer.

Was heel goed te doen hebben 3 liter weggehaald en ik moet zeggen dat het mij voor 100 procent is meegevallen ,zeer vriendelijke mensen ,je word er goed begeleid DR Tan is een uitstekende arts en stelt je zeer op je gemak met zijn assistente.

Kan niet zeggen dat zo ingreep geheel pijnloos is maar als je ziet wat je er voor terug krijgt is het mij dubbel en dwars waard geweest zou het zou weer doen.

Moet nu natuurlijk afwachten voor het eindresultaat maar heb er alle vertrouwen in dat het goed gaat komen.

Ben nu bont en blauw en mijn hele middenlijf is dan ook gevoelig maar doe rustig aan en hou mezelf aan de regels des te eerder geneest alles goed.

Ga wel nog terug voor 10 nabehandelingen een zogenoemde LPG een soort massage die de huid stimuleert en evt oneffenheden glad maakt.

Over 4 a 6 weken ga ik ook bij dezelfde kliniek en arts voor een borstverkleining, waar ik helemaal niet meer tegen op zie.

Ik weet nu uit eigen ervaring dat het een goede kliniek is met ervaren mensen die samen een goed team vormen.

Corry

----------


## shewyn

ook ik overweeg binnenkort een lipo 5 locatie bij dr Tan. Hoe is je huid van je buik en maag na de lipo nu, heb je vel overgehouden?

----------

